
Backup SQLite database with zero downtime when running Ghost in Azure Web Apps - tomchantler
https://tomssl.com/2016/09/12/backup-your-sqlite-database-with-zero-downtime-when-running-ghost-in-azure-web-apps/
======
tomchantler
This is my blog post. The title is rather specific, but at least that will
save you from clicking through if you're definitely not interested.

~~~
alex_hitchins
I shall digest the article properly later on as it is relevant to me. One
question I wanted to reach out and ask quickly is how do you find the speed of
the new Azure portal? I appreciate this is very much an aside topic, but it's
recently been incredibly slow for me. I'm not sure if this is just related to
UK traffic. Having got used to it I would say I prefer it to the classic one,
just wish it wasn't overly slow.

~~~
tomchantler
Hi Alex. Cool! Please let me know how you get on with it.

Now that you come to mention it, I have also found the portal to be rather
slow. Indeed, sometimes it's excruciating. However, for some reason I hadn't
really thought about it until now. I usually have loads of browser tabs open,
so maybe I thought that was the culprit.

~~~
alex_hitchins
I've tried several browsers with one to many tabs and it's consistently slow.
Things like the price prediction just time out. Really hope this gets sorted
as it's becoming a pain point for me.

Yes, your article looks just the thing I'm looking for. I'll definitely let
you know how I get on. Thanks for the writeup!

~~~
tomchantler
I had timeouts with the pricing stuff too, although it's all been a bit better
for the last few weeks.

Great if I can help. Good luck - it should take less time to sort out the
backups than to read the article :-)

